# Photo of the month - Winner for January is...



## Arch (Mar 3, 2008)

.... Raymond J. Barlow with 'a quick hello!'....








and the runner up is Tempra with 'The Lone Ranger'......







So Raymond will recieve the mini maglite, but grats to you both, great work guys


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2008)

Wonderful shots. Congrats!!!


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tempra (Mar 3, 2008)

Yay! Congrats Raymond, beautiful shot!

I must say, I was a bit surprised to find two pics nominated, and even more surprised that I got some votes!

Thanks for the support guys and gals


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 3, 2008)

fantastic shot Tempra!!  

Well, I am surprised!!  thanks very much, I do not deserve this as I am unable to actively participate here in this very cool forum as much as I used to.  To be honest, this is where I first started learning digital photography.. there is tons of friends in here, that I owe a big thanks to.

Best wishes everyone, I do miss this forum.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## STINKY PICTURES (Mar 4, 2008)

Both are outstanding, great job. Congrats!!


----------

